# Searching for recording: Bach's The musical offering on piano



## Lii (May 29, 2014)

Hello Talk Classical!

I am searching for a recording of Bach's _The musical offering_ where instead of the harpsichord the piano is used for the clavier voice.

The thing is that I really enjoy the music in The Offering but I really don't enjoy the sound of the harpsichord.

Does anyone know of such a recording or have any hints about how I could find one? Or are there maybe recording which use the organ? That could be interesting too.

Many thanks,
Jens Li


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

Hi and welcome!

Lorenzo Ghielmi recorded the ricercar a 3 on piano, as did Michael Behringer on Haensler.

I believe there is a recording of the whole thing with no harpsichord and a piano by Konstantin Lifschitz, but I haven't heard it. I have no idea what he does for the ricercar a 6 for example 

Gerhard Weinberger made an extraordinary recording of the ricercar a 6 on organ. Helmut Walcha transcribed it for organ but he never published a recording of himself playing it. You can download an unpublished recording here

http://ihorc.blogspot.co.uk/


----------



## Lii (May 29, 2014)

Thank you Mandryka for your suggestions! I will have a look at them.

I have seen Konstantin Lifschitz recording. He plays solo piano, but I would like to also find an ensemble performance.


----------



## Lii (May 29, 2014)

Are there any technical difficulties with playing this work on the piano? Or why is it so rare?


----------



## quack (Oct 13, 2011)

This site is the best place to find out about Bach recordings:

http://www.bach-cantatas.com/NVD/BWV1079.htm

There are a couple in the 50s for piano and ensemble but I doubt they are easily found for sale. There is also another solo piano recording by Pavel Zarukin but that's about it.


----------

